# Need help!!!



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Working with some clients looking at a rural property but need/want broadband internet as their job is internet based and cable not available. I know some of you folks live very rural and work online. Any advice, work arounds or solutions? Some info would really help me out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I use wildblue/excede.
People say it's better than Hughes.

They offer the biggest package, but to me it's not nearly enough. The wife can rip through our allotment in no time watching you tube and other videos if she's not careful.

25 gigs is the top package at about $150 month. $10 a gig afterwards.
The upside is free bandwidth between 12 am and 5 am.
The speed is pretty good. Up time is good too.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

bbqjoe said:


> I use wildblue/excede.
> People say it's better than Hughes.
> 
> They offer the biggest package, but to me it's not nearly enough.
> ...


Thats satellite correct? How does it work for you with connection reliability?


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Thats satellite correct? How does it work for you with connection reliability?


As I said, uptime (connection) is good. I just did a speed test, these are this moments results. They do change now and then.
And yes this is satellite.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

it's about the best you're going to get off grid.

The major downside is like any other sat. connection. Heavy rainclouds will hamper signals.

For comparisons sake, a full length movie is about a gig or 2. A movie in HD can be 4 or better.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Thats what i figured but didnt know if there had been some workaround solution that isnt satellite come around lately. Shot in the dark. I guess these folks have never lived outside the city and are shocked cable isnt available everywhere I would just take that as a given.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Thats what i figured but didnt know if there had been some workaround solution that isnt satellite come around lately. Shot in the dark. I guess these folks have never lived outside the city and are shocked cable isnt available everywhere I would just take that as a given.


If there was a workaround, believe me, I'd be all over it. 

I'm not certain how the new phones work. I think there's a way to use them as a "hotspot" or something for internet, but since my cell signal sucks, it's not an option.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I do computer work from home as well. There's no way I could get by that # of Gigs and that speed. I just downgraded my internet and still have 20M upload, 20M download and 1 terabyte monthly allowance (my ping is 6ms, not 600ms like above). I'd check with your client and see what their internet needs are.

Is phone available? I don't know the details but phone providers offer internet. E.g. Verizon Fios.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Can they not get landline phone ....DSL?

That's what I'm on , its reliable, but not the fastest.






Jim


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> Can they not get landline phone ....DSL?
> 
> That's what I'm on , its reliable, but not the fastest.
> 
> Jim


I understand there is a distance limitations for DSL.

I was just over 3 miles from the Telco equipment. My DSL speed on a good cold winter day was 2 Meg.

Same Telco has just installed new DSL equipment a mile from me. I'm told speed is now 18 Meg, speed test shows closer to 15 Meg.

Telco also told me that they are investing less and less money into "copper" and more and more money into Fiber-to-the-home. Deployment will use the same business model as cell phones. Areas with the highest concentration of potential revenue will get service first. Which mean since I'm half way out in the sticks I'll have to be happy with what I got now.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Yeah. None of those options work for them unfortunately. Ill just have to narrow the map.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I have DSL at home, but when I go to some of the more distant clinics for my hospital, I use the hotspot on my phone to get internet connections in between locations. Northeastern AZ is about as rural as it gets, but as long as I can get a cell signal, I can get internet.


----------

